# Santa vs. Christ - Reasons to Believe



## panta dokimazete (Dec 23, 2007)

Something I repeat post about this time of year over on ChristianSkepticism.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 23, 2007)

I have heard of infidels.org. Supposedly there is a fellow, Bob the Atheist, that is or was a handful there at one time. Someone in an online gaming clan I am involved with is a believer and circulates or did circulate there.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 23, 2007)

I spent almost 2 years there debating - it is a place that can be used to refine your apologetic, but ultimately much noise and hatred of God. It is one of the primary reasons I inaugurated the CS site.


----------

